# Le fil des fans de cyclisme...



## julrou 15 (7 Septembre 2009)

Nos amis rugbymen ont un sujet, nos amis motards et pilotes F1 aussi, les tennismen ont leur place dans ce forum... pourquoi pas les cyclistes ?... 

Y a-t-il ici des passionnés de la bicyclette ? Des cyclistes du dimanche ou confirmés ? 
Des téléspectateurs estivaux zieutant d'un oeil distrait le Tour de France ou bien aussi des passionnés, à l'affut de toutes les classiques du printemps comme des critériums de l'été ?

Et pour la pratique, vous êtes plutôt VTT ? Route ? Piste ?... En club ? Seul, pour le plaisir ? 
En compétition ?
Et sur quelle bécane ?...

Si vous aussi vous voulez partager la passion de ce sport si douloureux mais tellement beau qu'est le cyclisme, vous êtes dans le bon sujet...


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

J'y connais rien et ça me gonfle, mais ma maman me dit toujours que j'ai un p'tit vélo dans la tête, c'est grave ?


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Septembre 2009)

Et comme j'ai ouvert ce fil, je commence... 

Pour moi, c'est VTT et route (mais pas en même temps... :rateau

Je trouve les deux disciplines assez différentes dans l'effort... On va dire que s'il y a de bon coin de randos VTT, je serai plus tenté par un petit tour en MTB... 
Sinon, c'est de la route, et là, c'est du pur plaisir aussi, à condition d'éviter les grosses artères (et là ça commence avec une départementale qui circule pas mal;.. :rateau: ). Le plus intéressant, pour moi, étant les circuits avec du dénivelé... :love: 

Pour le VTT, c'est le 6.1 de chez Décathlon, cadre alu, SRAM X5 9 v. à l'arrière... :love:  Assez lourd mais ça reste raisonnable (un peu plus de 13 kg).
Et en route, je suis depuis peu sur le 1.2 de chez Trek, modèle de la gamme 2010, cadre alu/fourche carbone,  tout monté en Shimano, Sora triple à l'avant, Tiagra 9 v. à l'arrière, manettes Shimano... un bon vélo, qui tient bien  la route, facile à manier, agréable au pédalage... pour un peu plus de 9 kg... 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> J'y connais rien et ça me gonfle, mais ma maman me dit toujours que j'ai un p'tit vélo dans la tête, c'est grave ?



Je sais pas... Ça pédale vite ? :rateau:


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> &#8230;
> Si vous aussi vous voulez partager la passion de ce sport si douloureux &#8230;



_Non je ferais pas une blague naze facile, non je ferais pas une blague naze facile, non je ferais pas une blague naze facile &#8230; _PUTAIN MAIS REMET LA SELLE DE TON VELO !!! &#8230; _merde, je l'ai fais &#8230; 

_
Et Bassman, t'as pas lu le 2ème PS ou bien ? 


Le cyclisme est un sport avec trop de problèmes de toxicomanies, ce n'est pas un bon modèle pour notre jeunesse &#8230;_



_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2009)

j'sais pas... j'ai dans l'idée que ce fil va avoir un peu de mal à monter la côte...


----------



## jugnin (7 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> _
>  Un premier PS à l'attention de nos amis modos du bar : en espérant que ce sujet ne soit pas trop vite fermé...
>  Un deuxième PS aux habitués du coin : si vous ne faîtes pas de vélo, si ça ne vous intéresse vraiment pas, allez plutôt jouer de la machette sur un fil à nioubes, ça sera vraiment trèèès sympa.. ._



Ah ouais, mais j'exècre le cyclisme, les cyclistes et les fabricants de dérailleurs (mon frère s'est étouffé avec un dérailleur). Il me paraît quand même important que vous le sachiez.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais, mais j'exècre le cyclisme, les cyclistes et les fabricants de dérailleurs (mon frère s'est étouffé avec un dérailleur). Il me paraît quand même important que vous le sachiez.



Celui là même qui avait pris un iPod Nano dans l'oeil ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

Je pense que c'est un fil à coupler avec celui là.

Le bon cycliste est le cycliste mort de toutes façons.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2009)

Moi je fais pas de vélo car j'aime pas les piqures.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Septembre 2009)

aouf, a la premiere lecture de ce flis, j'ai cru que que c'etait un flis sur le cyclimse.
Tu aurais du prevenir:

Attention ! ce flim n'est pas un flim sur le cyclimse.Merci de votre compréhension


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

[youtube]XaZLlrwvzPQ[/youtube]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> _En espérant que ce sujet ait un peu plus de bonheur que feu-celui sur le golf..._
> 
> Nos amis rugbymen ont un sujet, nos amis motards et pilotes F1 aussi, les tennismen ont leur place dans ce forum... pourquoi pas les cyclistes ?...
> 
> ...



Meeeeerde!!! Je t'ai déjà boulé rouge hier!... :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais, mais j'exècre le cyclisme, les cyclistes et les fabricants de dérailleurs (mon frère s'est étouffé avec un dérailleur). Il me paraît quand même important que vous le sachiez.



... Par contre, j'ai plus de vert pour lui...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2009)

L'EPO, c'est bon, mangez-en


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'y connais rien et ça me gonfle, mais ma maman me dit toujours que j'ai un p'tit vélo dans la tête, c'est grave ?



Tant que c'est dans la tête...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Meeeeerde!!! Je t'ai déjà boulé rouge hier!... :hein:



Et ç'aurait été pour quelle raison cette fois ?

J'suis vraiment très con quand je m'y mets ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et ç'aurait été pour quelle raison cette fois ?



Mais... Pour le plaisir, mon poussin... :love:



> J'suis vraiment très con quand je m'y mets ?



Naaaaaaaan!


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais... Pour le plaisir, mon poussin... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Naaaaaaaan!



Grand fou... :love:


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

t'aurais peut-être dû éviter les didascalies grises, c'était pousse au crime en quelque sorte.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> t'aurais peut-être dû éviter les didascalie grises, c'était pousse au crime en quelque sorte.



Spa faux...  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je fais pas de vélo car j'aime pas les piqures.



Pis y'a trop de problème avec les transfusions sanguines encore


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

il n'y a pas assez de donneurs


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2009)

jp à raison (ptain fait chier ce jp !  ), moi je ferai du vélo quand il y aura de l'EPO en suppo...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Commence par te soigner avec ça, pour l'EPO tu verras après


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Septembre 2009)

Allez, un site sympa pour faire ses parcours, et calculer également le dénivelé et le "profil" d'une sortie : openrunner.com

Je conseille de s'enregistrer pour profiter de toutes les options.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2009)

toi t'es du genre à faire du velo avec l'économie d'une selle non ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ma maman me dit toujours que j'ai un p'tit vélo dans la tête, c'est grave ?


 
Oui, mais ça pourrait être pire : ce pourrait être un jokari.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2009)

Bassmama fait du jokari ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

Oui mais très mal


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2009)

Euh, Grug, c'est dans le fil des fans de jokari que tu aurais dû poster


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

Non mais la c'est trop demandé au cerveau d'un poisson rouge alors tais toi le vieux


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Parce qu'il y a un fil sur les fans de jokari ?


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2009)

J'hésite à fusionner le tout dans grand fil sur les sports de drogués&#8230;


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)

Perso, c'est Vélib, si possible à contre sens.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2009)

Moi je fais du golf cycliste gréco-romain avec une raquette de jokari (c'est un peu comme le polo mais sur un  vélo habillé en body lycra bleu ou rouge)


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je fais du golf cycliste gréco-romain avec une raquette de jokari (c'est un peu comme le polo mais sur un  vélo habillé en body lycra bleu ou rouge)


&#8230;demande à tirhum   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

Quoique si tu me dis qui fait le velo&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> demande à tirhum


Sans façon !...
J'dessine pas les "trucs" dégueulasses !...


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

Bien bien bien...

si même les modos s'y mettent... 

:sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> si même les modos s'y mettent...
> 
> :sleep:



Les modos *se* mettent, julrou, *se* mettent.

Edit pour PPF: Taux anormaux chez Armstrong?


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bien bien bien...
> 
> si même les modos s'y mettent
> 
> :sleep:



On parle de foot, maintenant ?


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Edit pour PPF: Taux anormaux chez Armstrong?



C'est amusant, et très intrigant, ça... c'est exactement ce qu'il s'était passé avec Rumsas, troisième du Tour 2002... Son taux d'hématocrite avait augmenté pendant le Tour... Et s'il a été suspendu, ce n'était pas pour cela (il n'a jamais été contrôlé positif en compétition) mais pour l'affaire du coffre de la voiture de sa femme, interceptée (la voiture) à la frontière italienne, bourrée (encore la voiture) de produits dopants (EPO, corticoïdes, anabolisants, testostérone...).

A suivre en tout cas... mais quoi qu'il en soit, Armstrong (son équipe et... les autres, aussi) a de supers produits masquants... 

Ah, et aussi, sur le sujet Armstrong et son "grand retour", un livre du Docteur Mondenard, ancien médecin chef du Tour dans les années 70, grand spécialiste du dopage (c'est lui qu'on voit tout le temps à la télé...  :rateau... Bouquin passionnant, et on y apprend (ou on se remémore, c'est selon...) des trucs dingues...


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bouquin passionnant, et on y apprend (ou on se remémore, c'est selon...) des trucs dingues...



...Sur le vélo... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> ...Sur le vélo... :sleep:



Plus précisément sur Armstrong, mais sur le monde du vélo en général (notamment les rapports qu'entretient ou entretenait à l'époque Armstrong et son équipe avec le reste du peloton, et notamment les grandes gueules qui osaient encore l'ouvrir pour dénoncer la triche généralisée et insidieuse) et la suspicion généralisée après l'affaire Festina...


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Plus précisément sur Armstrong



...qui fait du vélo... :sleep:



> mais sur le monde du vélo en général (notamment les rapports qu'entretient ou entretenait à l'époque Armstrong et son équipe avec le reste du peloton



Ah, fallait le dire plus tôt qu'il y avait du cul !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2009)

De toutes façon, Armstrong, pour aller sur la lune en vélo en jouant de la trompette il était forcément chargé comme un mulet!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> De toutes façon, Armstrong, pour aller sur la lune en vélo en jouant de la trompette il était forcément chargé comme un mulet!



Et en plus en ayant le cancer des testiboules, non, faut pas s'fout de not' gueule hein.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et en plus en ayant le cancer des testiboules, non, faut pas s'fout de not' gueule hein.


Ben ça c'est plutot un avantage en t'obligeant à pédaler tout le temps en danseuse.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben ça c'est plutot un avantage en t'obligeant à pédaler tout le temps en danseuse.



Ah ouais pas con


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> De toutes façon, Armstrong, pour aller sur la lune en vélo en jouant de la trompette il était forcément chargé comme un mulet!





WebOliver a dit:


> Et en plus en ayant le cancer des testiboules, non, faut pas s'fout de not' gueule hein.



Ben c'est tout à fait étonnant, c'est certain. Un fait indéniable cependant, ce sont ses qualités physiques (souffle, rythme cardiaque, endurance dans l'effort) remarquables et bien supérieures à la moyenne... 
Après, que peut-on dire des deux qui l'on suivi sur le podium les sept fois où il a terminé premier ? Là je pense à Ullrich, officiellement pris par la patrouille, mais aussi à Pantani, Rumsas, Vinokourov, Basso, ainsi qu'à des coureurs réguliers du top 20, comme Mancebo, Beloki, Mayo ou Virenque... Tous ceux-là ont été impliqués dans des affaires de dopage à un moment ou à un autre... Et les vainqueurs des éditions 2006 (Landis, positif à la testostérone), 2007 et 2009 (Contador, de grosses suspicions pèsent sur lui) ne sont probablement pas plus sains... :rateau:

Contador, d'ailleurs, qui a produit une VO2 max au cours du Tour 2009 qu'aucun sportif n'avait jamais réussi à produire dans toute l'histoire du sport... Incroyable, trop incroyable...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais pas con&#8230;




Bah tiens! Je veux oui! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------




julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben c'est tout à fait étonnant, c'est certain. Un fait indéniable cependant, ce sont ses qualités physiques (souffle, rythme cardiaque, endurance dans l'effort) remarquables et bien supérieures à la moyenne...
> Après, que peut-on dire des deux qui l'on suivi sur le podium les sept fois où il a terminé premier ? Là je pense à Ullrich, officiellement pris par la patrouille, mais aussi à Pantani, Rumsas, Vinokourov, Basso, ainsi qu'à des coureurs réguliers du top 20, comme Mancebo, Beloki, Mayo ou Virenque... Tous ceux-là ont été impliqués dans des affaires de dopage à un moment ou à un autre... Et les vainqueurs des éditions 2006 (Landis, positif à la testostérone), 2007 et 2009 (Contador, de grosses suspicions pèsent sur lui) ne sont probablement pas plus sains... :rateau:
> 
> Contador, d'ailleurs, qui a produit une VO2 max au cours du Tour 2009 qu'aucun sportif n'avait jamais réussi à produire dans toute l'histoire du sport... Incroyable, trop incroyable...



T'as pas compris qu'on s'en branle de ce anencéphales vélocipédistes fourrés au propergols?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as pas compris qu'on s'en branle de ce anencéphales vélocipédistes fourrés au propergols?



Ouais, on s'en bat les co ah bah non. Enfin on s'en bat quoi.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, on s'en bat les co&#8230; ah bah non. Enfin&#8230; on s'en bat quoi.



Bon je peux aller casser les couilles à l'autre con dans le fil d'Hadopi alors ?... 

Tu fermes celui-là aussi en attendant... J'irais parler vélo dans le fil des rugbymen...


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2009)

Hey vous deux, vous voulez faire dérailler le sujet ou bien ?


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon je peux aller casser les couilles à l'autre con dans le fil d'Hadopi alors ?...


ben celui-là webo il va avoir du mal à le fermer&#8230; _ou alors par inadvertance _


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Hey vous deux, vous voulez faire dérailler le sujet ou bien ?


OooOOh, 'tain !...
Quelle est fine, celle-là !... 
Si, si...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2009)

Nan mais sérieux, qu'on puisse apprécier la pratique du vélo par goût de l'effort ou pour la balade dans de jolis paysages je peux comprendre.
Mais s'intéresser au cyclisme et en particulier au tour de france où le seul enjeux sera de savoir qui prend les meilleurs croquettes de la façon la plus discrète possible là nan.
Il ont qu'a faire direct un concours de pisse et on en parle plus.


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan mais sérieux, qu'on puisse apprécier la pratique du vélo par goût de l'effort ou pour la balade dans de jolis paysages je peux comprendre.
> Mais s'intéresser au cyclisme et en particulier au tour de france où le seul enjeux sera de savoir qui prend les meilleurs croquettes de la façon la plus discrète possible là nan.
> Il ont qu'a faire direct un concours de pisse et on en parle plus.



'pis c'est tellement plus sympa de taper d'la came peinard chez soi... Ils sont vraiment trop cons.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> ben celui-là webo il va avoir du mal à le fermer&#8230; _ou alors par inadvertance _



Ben alors, toi qui a les clés, et la serpillère, tu peux soit nettoyer, soit locker...



jpmiss a dit:


> Nan mais sérieux, qu'on puisse apprécier la pratique du vélo par goût de l'effort ou pour la balade dans de jolis paysages je peux comprendre.
> Mais s'intéresser au cyclisme et en particulier au tour de france où le seul enjeux sera de savoir qui prend les meilleurs croquettes de la façon la plus discrète possible là nan.
> Il ont qu'a faire direct un concours de pisse et on en parle plus.



Mais comme j'ai essayé de l'introduire dans le premier post du sujet, c'était pour éventuellement parler des deux... 
Pour l'exemple, hier, j'ai fait 60 bornes, intéressantes, en attaquant une petite montée de 5 km, pas très dur, un peu casse-pattes si on la prend trop dur d'entrée de jeu, surtout qu'elle était au départ (presque) du circuit que je faisais...
Sinon j'ai lu quelque part qu'il vallait mieux faire tourner les jambes au départ pour chauffer les muscles, mais "au départ", à votre avis les cyclistes, c'est combien de km ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2009)

500 m?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais comme j'ai essayé de l'introduire



Mais qui donc?


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben alors, toi qui a les clés, et la serpillère, tu peux soit nettoyé, soit locké...




Bien bien bien [] _deux secondes_ [] tu vois, ce soir je ne suis pas dhumeur, du coup je pourrais virer la serpillère (elle servira plus tard) et ne garder que le manche pour en faire une utilisation édifiante  et certes surprenante mais surtout au début  sur ta personne numérique en exerçant une pression de bas en haut. Ça ferait un joli étendard sanglant à élever


----------



## toys (9 Septembre 2009)

quoi il est ou se fils sur les jokarie....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

Fermé je crois, il y avait trop de morts, sport trop violent


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2009)

Ca fait partie des sports orphelins du forum...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2009)

Vivement les sports d'hiver


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

Novembre gKat, novembre


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vivement les sports d'hiver


font des luges avec déambulateurs ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> font des luges avec déambulateurs ?



La réponse à cette question se trouve dans le fil des fans de luges* 

En attendant, pour les amateurs de glisse extrême**, il y a ça 









*thread ouvert de décembre à mars
**pour rester dans le sujet des fans de cyclisme


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

ça vas être pratique pour certains pour aller de la salle de bain à leur lit médicalisé


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ça vas être pratique pour certains pour aller de la salle de bain à leur lit médicalisé



N'ont qu'à utiliser le tout-en-un


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> N'ont qu'à utiliser le tout-en-un


'tain y'en avait un comme ça sur macG... Aricosec il s'appelait


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

En attendant, pour les amateurs de sensations j'ai trouvé ça&#8230;










:style:


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

En même temps, ça doit pas être si pratique à man&#339;uvrer&#8230;

Pense pas toujours à tout les designers

Ce même Ben Wilson a motorisé une sculpture de Benedict Radcliffe&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Septembre 2009)

Mouais mouais mouais... :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> En attendant, pour les amateurs de sensations j'ai trouvé ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que d'évolutions en 100 ans : du temps de Lamoque, c'était plutôt çà pour les sensations :


----------

